# Denying access to track



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

I just thought I would post this story on here to get some opinions.
A friend of mine, an 18 yr old kid who works with me, shot a buck this weekend with his bow. The property he hunts is next to his house that's on a private drive with 3 or 4 tracts of property with individual owners. He hunts his property and has permission to hunt another. So any way, he shoots a buck and it runs onto the 1 piece he doesn't have permission to hunt but this property owner considers himself a big deer hunter and denies my buddy permission to track any more than 100 yards on to his ground. He had good blood and the guy said that was enough he didn't want him pushing deer off his land. This guy is probably 45 yrs old and claims to have shot multiple big bucks. Personally I think it's pretty un-sporstmanlike, unethical and just a complete dick head move. Not to mention it would have been my friends first archery buck. Now I understand property owners have every right to deny access to their property, I just don't believe it was the right thing for that guy to do in that situation especially.


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

If the neighbor was any kind of hunter he would have given your friend permission to track and gladly helped him. IMO


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

gobblergetter said:


> If the neighbor was any kind of hunter he would have given your friend permission to track and gladly helped him. IMO



Agree! Not a sportsman...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

When somone tells us no to tracking on their land, its always because they are mad we are getting the bucks and not them. So when they say "no", we reply, "ok, we will just shoot more then." That has worked more than once. lol


----------



## cjpenny89 (Sep 12, 2006)

that hit the nail on the head there upset that a buck was shot by someone other then himmself. happens every year and many people on here have denyed tracking on there ground for numerous reasons. I tell my neighbors go get them if they hit them all I ask is I can do the same you just never know when it will bit you in the *****. I have been asked during rifle season opener few days that if I hit one and can't see it from the line please wait untill dark becasue they hunt all day. I can respect that and I also don't want my opening day messed up from people walking on looking for a deer. Be smart be nice and work together you are all hunting the same deer. If I don't like that person and don't want him hunting I want to help him find that buck at all cost and make sure he tags it so that is less time he will be hunting. I just don't get how people will let deer rot as hunters we are our worst enemys! Have many of good neighbers untill october 1st. whatever the guy does I hope karma bites him in the *****.


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

How close was he to the line? I am curious.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd b back at 2am and pick up where I left off without the d bag looking over my shoulder. But that's not the best advice for a young Hunter.


----------



## doughboy4.6 (Sep 12, 2006)

I am not saying tresspass but go get his buck


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

That is why you get to know all other land owners in the aera. It is not right to be all up in arms because a land owner denied the right to trespass on his property. Maybe there was past history with this guy or maybe he is just a jerk who knows? I will let all my neighbors recover deer but if someone i dont know or trust comes up i will tell them to pound sand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

That sucks. I believe you could at least call the DNR. They may help convince the man to let him track, or they will just recover the deer themselves. One of our neighbors denied tracking access to a guy (who is a huge A**) for any reason. He replied about the same way as one mentioned. He just said he will continue to shoot bucks until they fall in his 5 acres (that he had permission to hunt). He's shot several 135"-140" bucks that just went unclaimed and continued to shoot them.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

FishKilla419 said:


> I'd b back at 2am and pick up where I left off without the d bag looking over my shoulder. But that's not the best advice for a young Hunter.



That's probably the reason why many hunters get denied access to recover a deer. Just because someone is a piss poor shot doesn't mean their right to recover a deer trumps a property owner's rights. Very unsportsmanlike post to say the least.

I'm sure a deal can be worked out without becoming a criminal.


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

I understand the property owners concern for sure. I would feel similar. I would probably still let the kid track the deer through the property or pick up the track job myself at the very least. If found then i would get the kid his deer or show him where it left my property.


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

I own land, and across the road is land that is open to the public. I've owned the land since 1977, and many times over the years I have found people on my land who claim to be trailing deer they shot on the public ground. I have asked them each time to show me the blood trail, and only twice had someone show me blood. Just about every time, after talking with the people, they tell me the same story, "we lost the blood across the road, but the deer was headed this direction". Those people I ask to leave. The 2 that could show me blood, I told to continue to follow, and offered help if they wanted it.


----------



## rgillett (May 24, 2002)

Seems reasonable to me.....if I read it right he allowed them to track 100 yards onto the property. So depending on how far from the property line he was hunting he should have well over 100 yards to track. How bad was the shot placement?


----------



## M.I.B. (Sep 2, 2003)

Luv2hunteup said:


> That's probably the reason why many hunters get denied access to recover a deer. Just because someone is a piss poor shot doesn't mean their right to recover a deer trumps a property owner's rights. Very unsportsmanlike post to say the least.
> 
> I'm sure a deal can be worked out without becoming a criminal.


Where does it say that it was a poor shot? I musta missed it. I've had deer that had part of the heart and both lungs blown out travel over 300 yards. Way to jump to conclusions.


----------



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

rgillett said:


> Seems reasonable to me.....if I read it right he allowed them to track 100 yards onto the property. So depending on how far from the property line he was hunting he should have well over 100 yards to track. How bad was the shot placement?


He hunts about 75 yards off the line, so if your telling me you've never had a bow shot deer go further than 175 yards then you must be the best bow hunter in the world. Pretty low blow that you just assume it was bad shot placement.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I heard an almost IDENTICAL story this weekend. Same situation where there are 3 landowners involved.but a few variations. 18 year old kid can hunt his property, and the other, but theres another landowner in the middle. Its the kids first time bow hunting and he sets up one of his stands 30 yards from one of the middle landowners standsmiddle landowner then stopped hunting that stand. About 2 weeks ago, the kid says he shot a big 6 point. The kid and middle landowner go looking for the deer, find no evidence of any hit, cant find the arrow, but still spend time walking both properties to see if they can find any evidence of a killthey dont. Fast forward to this weekend, same kid shoots a small 6, still can't find the arrow, but this time there is a small blood trail, and after trailing it on his property, it runs onto the middle property. Again, middle landowner helps to track it, then after tracking a little on his own property the trail runs cold. In this case, the kid has now wounded 2 deer, as nothing suggests they were dead, especially when the kid admitted the second time the shot looked high. Im all for helping a first time bow hunter find their deer; Ive personally been on my hands and knees tracking pin drops of blood for other people, and Ive had neighbors do the same for me. However, an 18 year old kidfirst time bow huntermight not know what good blood is. Is it dark blood, have bubbles in it, blood on both sides of the trail, or is it just drops of bright red blood that might indicate a bad shot? If the landowner in your case is a big hunter maybe he knew something about the blood trail the kid didnt. In the situation I heard, I feel that the kid should hang up the bow this year and practice more. I felt like the landowner did try to help him out, but realized it wasnt a mortal wound, and the kid couldnt understand that.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

jfish88 said:


> He hunts about 75 yards off the line, so if your telling me you've never had a bow shot deer go further than 175 yards then you must be the best bow hunter in the world. Pretty low blow that you just assume it was bad shot placement.


It's common for bow shot deer to travel more than 75 yards, which is why I wouldn't hunt that close to a property I did not have permission to track on. Tough lesson learned for a new hunter.


----------



## rgillett (May 24, 2002)

jfish88 said:


> He hunts about 75 yards off the line, so if your telling me you've never had a bow shot deer go further than 175 yards then you must be the best bow hunter in the world. Pretty low blow that you just assume it was bad shot placement.


I'm a marginal bow hunter at best, but only 1 out of 6 deer have gone beyond 100 yards. That was because of a liver shot, my buddies helped with a grid type search or I wouldn't have found it.

This thread should have been called "Allowing Limited Access to Track". "Denied....." is misleading.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

gunfun13 said:


> It's common for bow shot deer to travel more than 75 yards, which is why I wouldn't hunt that close to a property I did not have permission to track on. Tough lesson learned for a new hunter.


That is just nuts. That would eliminate probably thousands of properties from being hunted at all if you did that.... Most 10 acre parcels and many others larger and smaller are only 110 yards wide. you are never more than 55 yards from any property line ever..... Even with a square ten acres and most 20 acre parcels only puts one 110 yards from a property line. I have seen lots of very well hit deer go 150 yards.... I agree with the OP the landowner is an unethical moronic selfish dickhead.......


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Just because someone is a piss poor shot doesn't mean their right to recover a deer trumps a property owner's rights.


What makes you think he was a piss poor shot?

You haven't bowhunted very much if you think that a very well hit deer can't go 125-150 yards.... I have been involved in many tracking jobs and have personally seen several heart hit deer go 150 yards.. Heck just last year I helped a friend track a deer (1 1/2 year old doe) that went 125 yards on my gps and the bottom 1/3 of her heart was hanging on by a thread.... So don't even go there to justify some moron "defending his property rights" when in reality he is just being stupid and selfish...


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

FishKilla419 said:


> I'd b back at 2am and pick up where I left off without the d bag looking over my shoulder. But that's not the best advice for a young Hunter.


Just another fine post showing how ethical and law abiding our Michigan Sportsman are!
And I suppose it would be a good suggestion for a older hunter (slob)?


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Have the landowner go after dark tracking it with you if he dosen't want deer spooked off his property.We let all neighbors track deer but be middle of day or after dark.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Where's the ethics in letting a deer go to waste ?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

FullQuiver said:


> What makes you think he was a piss poor shot?
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't bowhunted very much if you think that a very well hit deer can't go 125-150 yards.... I have been involved in many tracking jobs and have personally seen several heart hit deer go 150 yards.. Heck just last year I helped a friend track a deer (1 1/2 year old doe) that went 125 yards on my gps and the bottom 1/3 of her heart was hanging on by a thread.... So don't even go there to justify some moron "defending his property rights" when in reality he is just being stupid and selfish...



The man said no. I can respect his opinion even though I don't agree with it. He pays the taxes and purchased the property. So if I get your drift it's ok for someone to hunt on a property line, make a piss poor shot or make a low percentage shot and expect someone to grant you permission because of your poor decision?


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

swampbuck said:


> Where's the ethics in letting a deer go to waste ?


I'm not saying people can't compremise but why do people feel that they have a right to violate a landowners rights criminally?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I think I would at least make an honest attempt to get the deer for him.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

FullQuiver said:


> That is just nuts. That would eliminate probably thousands of properties from being hunted at all if you did that.... Most 10 acre parcels and many others larger and smaller are only 110 yards wide. you are never more than 55 yards from any property line ever..... Even with a square ten acres and most 20 acre parcels only puts one 110 yards from a property line. I have seen lots of very well hit deer go 150 yards.... I agree with the OP the landowner is an unethical moronic selfish dickhead.......


No, nuts would be bow hunting a 10 acre piece where you don't have permission to track from neighbors..knowing full well the likelihood of it dying on your property is slim. Then when the inevitable happens, calling the neighbor the unethical one.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

The annual I should be entitled to so much more because I bought a deer hunting license thread.:lol:
Good stuff!!!


----------



## slicktricks (Nov 5, 2012)

My thoughts you can't hunt this property ethically 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ST8 (Nov 1, 2005)

IF a property owner has cultivated and worked HIS property and poured his sweat and hardwork into it; he has every right to deny anyone entrance. Its the way it is. It has happened to me and it sucks. He may not want several people treking through the property. However, being a fellow hunter I would think he would at least offer to track this animal by himself and return the animal to the rightful owner. Wishful thinking.

ST8


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

gunfun13 said:


> No, nuts would be bow hunting a 10 acre piece where you don't have permission to track from neighbors..knowing full well the likelihood of it dying on your property is slim. Then when the inevitable happens, calling the neighbor the unethical one.


I agree.
Like stepping out into oncoming traffic it is.


----------



## souliog (Jan 10, 2009)

I think denying anyone access to track deer on your land will encourage people to not hunt so close to property border.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, lowlife non large parcel owners have no right or business hunting.
A selfish interest blows sportsmanship out real quick don't it? . 
Deer after all belong only to those with the ability to provide for their existence with a large scale property ownership.
They are not public property to be retrieved just because someone wounded one.

Karma reared her head and smote a couple greedy weenies who kept trying to ruin the ol mans hunting despite his relationship to the property for many decades through the original family mmbers buyer/ owners daughter, and a family farm had to change hands after many generations. 
Hope they enjoy hunting the other side of the fence.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I go back and forth on this. last year we had a neighbor shoot a doe with a xbow on the evening of the 14th. They showed up at our door and said "we already tracked it about 100 yards onto your property (after 300 or so on their own). We gave them the go ahead since we were new owners and wanted to be cordial but waited about 10 minutes and went and found them. They had lost blood between two of our blinds and were working their way into a big bedding area. We called it off and I went back at noon the next day and looked again but found nothing. Saw what looked to be an injured doe a couple days later. 

It really goes back to making good decisions. Questionable shot (40 yards) on the eve of the gun opener and not finding it after a 1/4 mile If I could redo it, they wouldn't get access and I would track it on my own. If they have the same situation come up during bow season. I hope they call first or stop by and we would tell them to go ahead to a reasonable extent.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Waif said:


> Yes, lowlife non large parcel owners have no right or business hunting.
> A selfish interest blows sportsmanship out real quick don't it? .
> Deer after all belong only to those with the ability to provide for their existence with a large scale property ownership.
> They are not public property to be retrieved just because someone wounded one.
> ...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Never have done crack..
If I wanted to take leave of my senses I would develop a better than others mentality through self importance.


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

luv2hunteup said:


> that's probably the reason why many hunters get denied access to recover a deer. Just because someone is a piss poor shot doesn't mean their right to recover a deer trumps a property owner's rights. Very unsportsmanlike post to say the least.
> 
> I'm sure a deal can be worked out without becoming a criminal.


who said he was a bad shot????


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

souliog said:


> I think denying anyone access to track deer on your land will encourage people to not hunt so close to property border.


Can't get really far from the line on 10 acres... just sayin. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The man said no. I can respect his opinion even though I don't agree with it. He pays the taxes and purchased the property. So if I get your drift it's ok for someone to hunt on a property line, make a piss poor shot or make a low percentage shot and expect someone to grant you permission because of your poor decision?


Boy that was a jump.... I didn't say anything about hunting property lines just saying that there are many small properties that according to your "opinion" that would be unhuntable in the slp.. and where did I say it was OK to take poor shots or even be a piss poor shot... I don't respect his (the landowners) opinion it is a stupid one and I hope I never run into a jerk like him or you in the woods...

You obviously always make perfect shots and all of your deer fall right where you hit them...


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

rmw said:


> Have to agree with this just because you shot a deer it does not give you the right to follow it anywhere you want.
> And if it goes a couple of hundred yards and it's not stopping how many 10 acre parcels are you going to push it across . Most times if it doesn't die right away your better off to let it lie down and die instead of pushing it a mile


I think everyone can agree that a wounded deer doesn't give one free tresspass. Landowners have every right to be miserable tools and deny access.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

FishKilla419 said:


> I'd b back at 2am and pick up where I left off without the d bag looking over my shoulder. But that's not the best advice for a young Hunter.



Yep, not the best advice but that's the time to do it, when you're young! I'd sneak back find my deer and leave the Bucks twig & berries in the dudes mail box.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

CHASINEYES said:


> I think everyone can agree that a wounded deer doesn't give one free tresspass. Landowners have every right to be miserable tools and deny access.


The ones that really get me won't allow access but then don't understand why you don't want to allow them


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

CHASINEYES said:


> I would make sure it was 20 sparkies.
> 
> The DNR is boggled because it used to be common courtesy to allow one another to retrieve game. Used to be maybe one tool per 5 miles sq who might deny access. Lots of hate and greed in the game today.



Great post, maybe it's time to pass a law requiring them to allow game recovery, like other states have. T ie it to a wanton waste law.


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

CHASINEYES said:


> I think everyone can agree that a wounded deer doesn't give one free tresspass. Landowners have every right to be miserable tools and deny access.


There is no question about that , they don't have the right , all the more reason to obtain permission first . And sitting on the fence line taking marginal shots does not give the "miserable tool" on the other side of the fence the right to track it for a 1/2 mile.I know a few people who don't even hunt and will not let people trespass, its there land and there right if you don't like it buy it from them and make your own rules. It is a give and take relationship and the tracking guy is the one with his hat in his hand like it or not. the land owner has the legal power , and that's known before the season ever starts 

If it's that big a problem wait until gun season double shoulder shoot the deer and anchor them right there or buy some property 

Heres the big disclaimer I'm not saying any of this applies to this particular kid


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah, I've bumped into the idiot trying to take high shoulder shots then stopping at our fenceline while on the track. The sad part is he had his kids with him. As he turned off the track I heard him say to his kids "we'll shoot another one come on" that was after hearing his partner shoot on the other side of the lease. That's when I whistled and met the guy. Dirt bag wouldn't even come across the line for our conversation. Lol

I asked him to please track your deer, which he didnt. Don't worry about taking **** shots out of fear they will croos the line. I explained that's not how we do things around here.

Talk about unsportsman like. Lessors from the big city. They set the rules in their own mind


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> The ones that really get me won't allow access but then don't understand why you don't want to allow them


That would make me dizzy as well. Might allow them access in hopes they will feel like fools.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

CHASINEYES said:


> That would make me dizzy as well. Might allow them access in hopes they will feel like fools.


We'll see what happens but his nightly sunset rides with lots of pedal play, along with the neighbor's stories, already have an indication of who and what he is. I have little fear that my deer will end up on his 100 foot wide section and I'm sure that he has little confidence that he'll anchor one there.
IMO it all comes down to intent.
BTW my other hunting neighbors have keys and access to my property, quad and I told them, an obligation to track. If I'm there, I'll gut it and load it.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

hook'em master said:


> Well more and more of these post everyday. Michigan is the cookie cutter hunting state of the Midwest. And It's only gonna get worse. You think you know all your land owners around you gunfun as you turn away and get in your truck in the guy is calling you a Dueche to his Brother Jethro. Or like you think you know the nice kid next door who cut your lawn and was a quaterback and soccer star who just went Ape S**T at school and ch7 and ch4 will have further details at 6. People are like Light Switches On/Offf


That escalated quickly 

You're still missing his point. He knows people have to hunt small parcels, but what he's saying is that the first time you speak to said neighbor to request permission to track should not be an hour after the shot. It should be weeks before the season started. And if you happen to speak to the neighbors before the season and they all want to be jerks then he's saying you should probably look elsewhere. Not saying it's right, but it's the land owners right!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

If I decide to save some money for a few years and buy 10 acres of land, with hopes of doing the habitat thing, only to realize that one of the owners of the three or four adjoining properties won't let me track, what do I do? Not hunt it? Is that the right thing to do?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

swampbuck said:


> .....
> 
> maybe it's time to pass a law requiring them to allow game recovery, like other states have. T ie it to a wanton waste law.


Seriously, some states have a law requiring a landowner to allow game recovery on private land ? Can you post a few ? I would like to Google that info to see how the rule would be worded.
Tie to wanton waste law ??? I did not think we had one of those either.

L & O


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Hummmmmm

What part of "private" and stay the F=off do all these j-bags NOT understand!!

Dave


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

triplelunger said:


> If I decide to save some money for a few years and buy 10 acres of land, with hopes of doing the habitat thing, only to realize that one of the owners of the three or four adjoining properties won't let me track, what do I do? Not hunt it? Is that the right thing to do?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Neighbors would be the biggest factor for me in purchasing a property that size and I'd be talking to them before I ever signed the dotted line. But let's say you weren't able to or a neighbor sold out and the new one won't allow it, I could not in good conscious bow hunt there.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> Great post, maybe it's time to pass a law requiring them to allow game recovery, like other states have. T ie it to a wanton waste law.


Glad I live in N. Mi.! Whole different hunting world in S. Mi. I can see why land owners in SM. get upset though. Not enough land for all the hunters. Must be the antlers they grow down there! I'm always amazed at all the stand stolen and someone set up in my spot posts! I haven't seen a hunter walk by me in years in Crawford and Roscommon Co. But I can't see a deer past 50 yards either wher I usually hunt. 1 doe only this year so far. But I got a bruiser on camera!


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

The only person tracking deer on my property is me.. stay off the property I pay for.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

2508speed said:


> ..... But I can't see a deer past 50 yards either wher I usually hunt. 1 doe only this year so far. But I got a bruiser on camera!


Are you saying that you have only seen 1 doe so far this year ?

L & O


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

stndpenguin said:


> The only person tracking deer on my property is me.. stay off the property I pay for.


That's your right.


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

triplelunger said:


> If I decide to save some money for a few years and buy 10 acres of land, with hopes of doing the habitat thing, only to realize that one of the owners of the three or four adjoining properties won't let me track, what do I do? Not hunt it? Is that the right thing to do?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No you can hunt it but you just need to accept that the neighbor will not let you track 

What if that neighbor wanted to take a walk at dusk on your property every night in Oct/Nov ? 

I have 2 pieces of property , 1 where everyone gets along well and another where we have one problem child in the neighborhood . no one likes him and he doesn't like anyone 
There is not much you can do about it and neighbors can continually change


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Are you saying that you have only seen 1 doe so far this year ?
> 
> L & O


LOL No that is not what I'm saying! I bought the Combo plus I have a landowners. I'm being a little more selective this year. I'm a meat hunter basically. I've passed on 4 legal bucks this year so far. Possible 3 does this year if I don't see the big guy I caught on camera. Will that hurt the population if I take 3 does? I doubt it.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

And yet we had our very own NOVEMBER SUNRISE have a double lung shot go OVER 300YDS ( http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=519193 ) that would eliminate a lot of hunt-able land !!!!!!!!


----------



## dontbesosensitive (Jan 27, 2014)

Capnhook said:


> I have guys that hunt on my fence lines. Part of the deer they shoot are on my side, and most of the deer they shoot end up running into my property. I don't hunt my own fence lines and I don't want them doing it. I don't deny them unless they get $h---y with me, but I do let them know how I feel about it. If they want to get smart ass, the coyotes eat well that night.


100% agree with you. I don't hang stands on property lines and personally I feel like it's a bush league move to do so. In fact there should be a 50 yard setback by law as far as I'm concerned


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

dontbesosensitive said:


> I will ALWAYS let someone track a deer on my land under one condition. You call me first! The reason is simple, anytime someone is trespassing their first excuse is usually "I'm tracking a deer". Yeah sure you are buddy. A simple phone is not too much to ask.



Sounds very reasonable


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

The mentality that " I have a hunting license, or a dog, so therefor I am entitled to freely roam where ever I want, Irregardless of property lines, or property owners wish's Baffles me. They seem to want to treat their licenses as a BRIDGE CARD for the hunting group.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

GIDEON said:


> The mentality that " I have a hunting license, or a dog, so therefor I am entitled to freely roam where ever I want, Irregardless of property lines, or property owners wish's Baffles me. They seem to want to treat their licenses as a BRIDGE CARD for the hunting group.


I hope your assessment is wrong. If you don't want me there, then the last thing I want is to be there. Having said that, maybe your assessment along with others, is the real problem. All these preconcieved notions create a lot of hate in your own minds and has divided sportsmen.

As hunters we are restricted to property lines; deer haven't a clue to these boundries and many times property boundries create edges that deer cling to, wounded or otherwise. If deer are using that edge on my side of the fence, you can bet I'm after them. I'm deer "hunting" not deer shooting from one set where I hope a deer lumbers by. In some cases I may leave that area alone as it may be their sanctuary.

This is a game we are all a part of and I would hope that one sportsman would allow another to retrieve game. It"s not about entitlement, it used to be a commonly accepted practice. Maybe some of you are just late in the game of private property hunting.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

There are no preconceived notions or hate involved. Its my property. I paid for it, I pay for it, I made the sacrifices necessary to get it. I have no more obligation or intention of letting people utilize it than I do any other possession that I have.

If you choose to hunt these edges that you described, and and wound a deer comes onto my property, then that means that at the time you made a bad decision to hunt these edges, and a bad decision on your part doesn't create an obligation on my part.

Yes we are all sportsmen and as sportsman we should respect other peoples property, and adjust our hunting methods accordingly.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

GIDEON said:


> There are no preconceived notions or hate involved. Its my property. I paid for it, I pay for it, I made the sacrifices necessary to get it. I have no more obligation or intention of letting people utilize it than I do any other possession that I have.
> 
> If you choose to hunt these edges that you described, and and wound a deer comes onto my property, then that means that at the time you made a bad decision to hunt these edges, and a bad decision on your part doesn't create an obligation on my part.
> 
> Yes we are all sportsmen and as sportsman we should respect other peoples property, and adjust our hunting methods accordingly.


This isn't the city lawn in Sterling Heights where kids are stepping off the sidewalk. I know some property owners live in a fantasy land and believe these free ranging animals never leave their property, but they all do. You don't allow me access you can bet I will be shooting another one until I get it right. I will have an encounter with every deer on your side of the fence at some point during the various hunting seasons, you can take that to the bank... I may even call them across. Eventually they will cross the line.

Ok, I will hunt the very center of the farm. The farm is 1/4 mile wide x 3/4 mile long = 120 acres. Hunting the center will give any deer I hit 220 yards to tip over. Now, I just hit a buck back just a bit, probaby liver and maybe sliced a lung.... the closest cover is our woodlot 60 yards away and where he came from, but after the impact he chose to run through open ag fields to your woodlot 200 yards away. An animal with this hit could easily travel well over 200 yards especially on open ground. Am I an irresponsible neighbor, after all these things happen to EVERY hunter????

There you go with that obligation thing again. It's not about being obligated, I just think allowing retrieval is the right thing to do... I'm not throwing my own pitty party over here on this side of the fence and denying you access to your deer.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm a property owner and have instructed all of the guys that hunt on the property to let guy's track there deer "IF" they see a blood trail. No blood ? Sorry ! And if they see someone on the property without asking, which in my opinion is common courtesy. To ask them to leave, if they do not then get a hold of me and I'll handle the problem.

One thing that "REALLY" ticks me off, is the road hunters that sit across from private ground and expect access when they shoot a deer crossing the road onto private ground.......they get a firm NO !


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Gideon, I don't believe for one second you're "that" neighbor.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

CHASINEYES said:


> This isn't the city lawn in Sterling Heights where kids are stepping off the sidewalk. I know some property owners live in a fantasy land and believe these free ranging animals never leave their property, but they all do. You don't allow me access you can bet I will be shooting another one until I get it right. I will have an encounter with every deer on your side of the fence at some point during the various hunting seasons, you can take that to the bank... I may even call them across. Eventually they will cross the line.
> 
> Ok, I will hunt the very center of the farm. The farm is 1/4 mile wide x 3/4 mile long = 120 acres. Hunting the center will give any deer I hit 220 yards to tip over. Now, I just hit a buck back just a bit, probaby liver and maybe sliced a lung.... the closest cover is our woodlot 60 yards away and where he came from, but after the impact he chose to run through open ag fields to your woodlot 200 yards away. An animal with this hit could easily travel well over 200 yards especially on open ground. Am I an irresponsible neighbor, after all these things happen to EVERY hunter????
> 
> There you go with that obligation thing again. It's not about being obligated, I just think allowing retrieval is the right thing to do... I'm not throwing my own pitty party over here on this side of the fence and denying you access to your deer.


 The phrase " I will be shooting until I get it right" kind of explains a lot.

If you think that allowing people retrieving, hunting on your property is the right thing to do then by all means do it. I will respect that. And I will do it without making insinuations and name calling. However if I dont, then all I ask is that you respect that, without making insinuations and name calling.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

GIDEON said:


> There are no preconceived notions or hate involved. Its my property. I paid for it, I pay for it, I made the sacrifices necessary to get it. I have no more obligation or intention of letting people utilize it than I do any other possession that I have.
> 
> If you choose to hunt these edges that you described, and and wound a deer comes onto my property, then that means that at the time you made a bad decision to hunt these edges, and a bad decision on your part doesn't create an obligation on my part.
> 
> Yes we are all sportsmen and as sportsman we should respect other peoples property, and adjust our hunting methods accordingly.


I loose all respect for anyone who is telling me where I can hunt on my own 40 acres. My best stand sits 10 yards off the property line along a creek in the swamp. I just shot a buck from this stand last week and he died on my property. Only 1 deer out of the 8 that I have shot from this stand has left the property and I recovered every one of them. Hunting this location has been a GREAT decision and not a bad one.

Most farmland in Michigan is made up of open fields with fence rows. Would you rather have a hunter with a gun sitting in the middle of the field shooting towards your property where you may be sitting? I sure wouldnt.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

GIDEON said:


> The phrase " I will be shooting until I get it right" kind of explains a lot.
> 
> If you think that allowing people retrieving, hunting on your property is the right thing to do then by all means do it. I will respect that. And I will do it without making insinuations and name calling. However if I dont, then all I ask is that you respect that, without making insinuations and name calling.


Lol lol

That phrase was an exaggeration. Maybe a little hasty and I should have left it out.

I understand some property owners have to deal with very irresponsible neighboring hunters who need to be dealt with accordingly and that may mean denying access. Like I've stated before, it's your right to do so.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

MossyHorns said:


> I loose all respect for anyone who is telling me where I can hunt on my own 40 acres. My best stand sits 10 yards off the property line along a creek in the swamp. I just shot a buck from this stand last week and he died on my property. Only 1 deer out of the 8 that I have shot from this stand has left the property and I recovered every one of them. Hunting this location has been a GREAT decision and not a bad one.
> 
> Most farmland in Michigan is made up of open fields with fence rows. Would you rather have a hunter with a gun sitting in the middle of the field shooting towards your property where you may be sitting? I sure wouldn&#8217;t.


 So where exactly did I say what you cold or couldn't do on your own property?

If you have the right to decide what you want to do on your property, (i.e. stand placement), then why dont I have the same right to make decisionss concerning mine? (i.e. who I do or do not grant access)


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

this is only my opinion, but I applaud the young man for asking, and I would really like to see the neighbor comply even if it were in the owners terms as to when this would be allowed, and go with the kid, and help him recover his deer. For 2 reasons, one he himself is a hunter, and the kid asked first.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

GIDEON said:


> So where exactly did say what you cold or couldn't do on your own property?


You have said time and time again that hunters like myself are making a bad decision by hunting close to the line. That is you trying to tell me what I should do on my own property.


----------



## dontbesosensitive (Jan 27, 2014)

MossyHorns said:


> You have said time and time again that hunters like myself are making a bad decision by hunting close to the line. That is you trying to tell me what I should do on my own property.


Close to the line is one thing, on the line is another. If you're on the line overlooking other peoples property it's pretty selfish. Especially if people hunt the neighboring property now your forcing them to hunt other areas of their own property unless you want them to be dbags and set up right next to you.

Not saying this is YOU, but many guys are like that. Just because someone has "the right" to do something doesn't mean they should.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

It isn't as extreme as many of the posts here seem to imply. I am lucky enough to have (or maybe I should pat myself on the back for working my tail off to earn enough money to buy) 80 acres. Bought from a guy who owned it 25 years. One of the best places I see to hunt is a natural water hole right on my south property line that backs up to a ag field I don't own that is a heavey deer grazing area. 

I told the guy I bought it from that the place looks perfect. I was going to put a stand up there. He told me to reconsider (helpful tone) because there was a chance I couldn't go on the property to my south if I needed to retrieve a deer. 

The point of the story here is that I can certainly put a stand right there on the line. But, I must be willing to risk a nice buck running south and my neighbor saying no (which I respect). It isn't that I can or can't. It comes with a risk. As an ethical hunter I don't want to risk a shot deer I can't recover. I don't believe anyone here is telling land owners that CAN'T hunt where they want. 

On the flip side - my property. I work it pretty hard. Marked beds, food plots, trails, etc. I have certain trails I don't use past 8/1. All management to try to set up a good hunt for my dad and I. 

I don't know all of the facts here from the OP. If a neighbor was knowingly sitting on theproperty line of an area I have worked so hard to keep pristine I can see saying no or maybe even not now. 

I hope I am a good neighbor and strive to be a good person. I do get troubled by some of the posts that seem to imply I shouldn't expect the same from my neighbors/other hunters. And the only measurement is my actions versus our collective actions. Sitting right on my property line then expecting me to say yes...tromp right through an areas I don't walk through myself? In the current post it sounds like the owner did give him some opportunity. 

There is no single answer to this. It depends on the facts. My neighbor to the south shoots everything that moves..drives his pick up right on the property line, invites every person he knows to hunt when he isn't there, i find food wrappers, beer cans on my property. Guess what...I might have a different view of his request than the guys to my north who I don't know that well but would probably feed my kids if I ever needed their help. 

Right or wrong is defined much more broadly than a brightline test of yes landowners must allow permission and it isn't ethical hunting-like if you dont.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

MossyHorns said:


> You have said time and time again that hunters like myself are making a bad decision by hunting close to the line. That is you trying to tell me what I should do on my own property.


I agree if you own the land you can put a stand anywhere on it as long as what you shoot is on your property.You can shoot one anywhere on your property and it could make it to a neighbor.If I pay for the land I'm hunting where I want on it.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> Seriously, some states have a law requiring a landowner to allow game recovery on private land ? Can you post a few ?



Iowa - 
The unarmed pursuit of game or fur-bearing animals lawfully injured or killed which come to rest on or escape to the property of another is an exception to the trespass law.

Kansas -
Trespassing is permitted by licensed hunters in order to pursue a wounded game bird or animal, except that if the owner of the land instructs the hunter to leave, the hunter must leave immediately.

Minnesota - 
A person on foot may, without permission of the owner, enter land to retrieve a wounded animal that was lawfully shot. The hunter must leave the land immediately after retrieving the wounded game.

North Dakota - 
Any hunter may enter upon legally posted land to recover game shot or killed on land where the hunter had a lawful right to hunt.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

ckosal said:


> It isn't as extreme as many of the posts here seem to imply. I am lucky enough to have (or maybe I should pat myself on the back for working my tail off to earn enough money to buy) 80 acres. Bought from a guy who owned it 25 years. One of the best places I see to hunt is a natural water hole right on my south property line that backs up to a ag field I don't own that is a heavey deer grazing area.
> 
> I told the guy I bought it from that the place looks perfect. I was going to put a stand up there. He told me to reconsider (helpful tone) because there was a chance I couldn't go on the property to my south if I needed to retrieve a deer.
> 
> ...



Good post, I would say your the type of neighbor most would want.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

MossyHorns said:


> I loose all respect for anyone who is telling me where I can hunt on my own 40 acres. My best stand sits 10 yards off the property line along a creek in the swamp. I just shot a buck from this stand last week and he died on my property. Only 1 deer out of the 8 that I have shot from this stand has left the property and I recovered every one of them. Hunting this location has been a GREAT decision and not a bad one.
> 
> Most farmland in Michigan is made up of open fields with fence rows. Would you rather have a hunter with a gun sitting in the middle of the field shooting towards your property where you may be sitting? I sure wouldnt.


I agree, seems smarter and safer to be shooting into your land where you know where people will be hunting rather than outward towards who knows... I have my stand 20 ft inside the property line because that is where the trees are big and sturdy enough to hang my stand in the area where I want to hunt. And I can tell you it is scary to have someone shooting in your direction, because the neighbor hunting the property line was shooting at deer on our side of the fence and was not aware of me walking back to the house.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

dontbesosensitive said:


> Close to the line is one thing, on the line is another. If you're on the line overlooking other peoples property it's pretty selfish. Especially if people hunt the neighboring property now your forcing them to hunt other areas of their own property unless you want them to be dbags and set up right next to you.
> 
> Not saying this is YOU, but many guys are like that. Just because someone has "the right" to do something doesn't mean they should.


I would never shoot a deer that was across the line, and why would it be selfish of me to be looking to see what is coming?  

Just like you have the right to not allow me to track a deer on your property dosen't mean you shouldn't. As hunters we should be united on this issue. I would not call myself an ethical hunter if I did not let my neighbors track their deer onto my property.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

MossyHorns said:


> You have said time and time again that hunters like myself are making a bad decision by hunting close to the line. That is you trying to tell me what I should do on my own property.


 You should try rereading the post, do anything that you want on your own land, when you only wound a deer and it comes onto my property then that shot was a bad decision.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

GIDEON said:


> You should try rereading the post, do anything that you want on your own land, when you only wound a deer and it comes onto my property then that shot was a bad decision.


Just like I can say you have made a bad decision by not letting someone track a deer onto your property. Nobody wants to track a deer onto someone else's property, but it happens. I have known guys to track deer for several hundred yards.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Maybe more range time, better shot placement. I dont know cause I never had one go that far


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

GIDEON said:


> Maybe more range time, better shot placement. I dont know cause I never had one go that far


I hit a doe with a 12ga slug gun right through both lungs (and out the other side) and had it go 200 yards at a full run before dropping. There also wasn't a drop of blood until it piled up.


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

That's what happens when you hunt, especially bow hunt, on a parcel of land that is too small. Even if it is 10 acres, say 330 X 1320. If you shoot the deer at 30 yds, the deer might only have to run 70 or 80 yds to boogie right off your property. There are thousands of dummies hunting on 2,3 or even 5 acre lots that trespass every time they wound an animal.
Hate to say it....but he got what he deserved. Rights of a property owner are far more sacred than a kid chasing $20 worth of wounded deer meat.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

What if your deer comes to a small property and dies?you saying tough luck?if people don't let other guys try and get their deer even if they go with them we as a whole aren't very good sportsmsn


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Hunting public land suddenly doesn't seem so bad...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

pescadero said:


> I hit a doe with a 12ga slug gun right through both lungs (and out the other side) and had it go 200 yards at a full run before dropping. There also wasn't a drop of blood until it piled up.



Time to look for a different brand of slug if they make it that far on a double lung shot and no blood usually means a high shot.
You may also consider shooting a mans 12 gauges stead of a 410!
:lol::lol:


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Going to state another point here, If I dont have to bother neighbors with tracking scenarios, then why should I be bothered with them.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

triplelunger said:


> Hunting public land suddenly doesn't seem so bad...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yep.
Its where the cooperation not competition movement started.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I hunt on a 110 acre parcel that is not very wide at any point, bordering property owners dont agree with hunting, and 2 wont let me on there land, At no spot am i more than 200 yards from a border, guess I shouldnt hunt this. I hope any of you that are arrogant enough to say he shouldnt hunt because its only 10 acres, or it must have been a bad shot because it went over 150 yards, never shoot a deer again or worse wound them and not be anle to recover them because they land on a guy with 2.3 acres property that wont let you get it. That is the worst attitude towards hunting. We live in a state that has more small acerage hunting than almost any other state. I guess if your not fortunate enough to own 100s of acres or rich enough to lease huge parcels you shouldnt have a right to hunt.


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

Sparky23 said:


> I hunt on a 110 acre parcel that is not very wide at any point, bordering property owners dont agree with hunting, and 2 wont let me on there land, At no spot am i more than 200 yards from a border, guess I shouldnt hunt this. I hope any of you that are arogent enough to say he shouldnt hunt because its only 10 acres, or it must have been a bad shot because it went over 150 yards, never shoot a deer again, or accidentally blow off your foot sat. That is the worst attitude towards hunting. We live in a state that has more small acerage hunting than almost any other state. I guess of your not fortunate enough to own 100s of acres or rich enough to lease huge parcells you shouldnt have a right to hunt.



Well said sparky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sparky23 said:


> I hunt on a 110 acre parcel that is not very wide at any point, bordering property owners dont agree with hunting, and 2 wont let me on there land, At no spot am i more than 200 yards from a border, guess I shouldnt hunt this. I hope any of you that are arogent enough to say he shouldnt hunt because its only 10 acres, or it must have been a bad shot because it went over 150 yards, never shoot a deer again, or accidentally blow off your foot sat.  That is the worst attitude towards hunting. We live in a state that has more small acerage hunting than almost any other state. I guess if your not fortunate enough to own 100s of acres or rich enough to lease huge parcels you shouldnt have a right to hunt.


Really  You wish someone a permanent disability


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

No i shouldnt have said that, but i honestly cant wish anythign good on anyone that would do that. Elitist i own more than you so you cant hunt bull !*&^(.


----------



## gotchahooked (Oct 1, 2011)

you sir are wrong if im hunting with dogs i have the right to go after my dog anytime as long as i do not have a weapon straight from the dnr and sheriffs dept


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Sparky23 said:


> I hunt on a 110 acre parcel that is not very wide at any point, bordering property owners dont agree with hunting, and 2 wont let me on there land, At no spot am i more than 200 yards from a border, guess I shouldnt hunt this. I hope any of you that are arrogant enough to say he shouldnt hunt because its only 10 acres, or it must have been a bad shot because it went over 150 yards, never shoot a deer again or worse wound them and not be anle to recover them because they land on a guy with 2.3 acres property that wont let you get it. That is the worst attitude towards hunting. We live in a state that has more small acerage hunting than almost any other state. I guess if your not fortunate enough to own 100s of acres or rich enough to lease huge parcels you shouldnt have a right to hunt.


They're all lost.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Seems deer are not the only creatures that can become highly territorial.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

It is sad, what this trophy obsession has done to sportsmen.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

gotchahooked said:


> you sir are wrong if im hunting with dogs i have the right to go after my dog anytime as long as i do not have a weapon straight from the dnr and sheriffs dept


You can retrieve them but if you are told you can't go on there, you can get them that last time and after that, you will be trespassing if you again set foot in that property. 
It does not give you a free pass forever!


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

MERGANZER said:


> I think it is a shame to allow an animal to go to waste. I allow people to track on our property and I usually will throw on a jacket and go help them. We found a deer once morning and then drove around the section till we located the hunter who shot it the night before. Its just the right thing to do. I don't like trespassers but I also don't like spoiled deer that go untagged so the hunter is still throwing lead at other deer. We should all help each other out and not get so involved with pissin on the trees because we own a parcel of land.
> 
> Ganzer


great post as you never know where a deer will go when shot


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

gunfun13 said:


> I think that is a pretty reasonable request. Maybe the reason you wouldn't be able to get ahold of him is because he is on stand. The fact your FIL lived there 30+ years is completely irrelevant.


Well my FIL told the neighbor that he would let him track onto his property. All he asked was that he come over and let him know. He said for some reason if he couldn't get ahold of him then he didn't mind if he came onto the property but asked him not to dress the deer on the property. The guy kind of gave us an embarassed look at that... like he didn't expect a fellow sportsman extend such a courtesy. 

And what do you know that guy ended up arrowing a 3pt that he had to track onto my FILs property. He came over and we went out with him and found the deer 50 yards into my FILs property. 

It's just not a realistic expectation with lots being as small and narrow as they are where we live, especially these two particular pieces of property, to not track onto your neighbors land. 

So my father in laws asked him again, "So if we shoot one can we track onto your property?" and the guy kind of blushed a little and said, "Yeah sure but i'd like a phone call at least. If you can't get ahold of me you can come onto the property." 

It's not that we wouldn't or don't respect his wishes. We just want to be courteous sportsman who are realistic about what happens when you are hunting. Not every animal drops in it's tracks - especially when bowhunting.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

MERGANZER said:


> I think it is a shame to allow an animal to go to waste. I allow people to track on our property and I usually will throw on a jacket and go help them. We found a deer once morning and then drove around the section till we located the hunter who shot it the night before. Its just the right thing to do. I don't like trespassers but I also don't like spoiled deer that go untagged so the hunter is still throwing lead at other deer. We should all help each other out and not get so involved with pissin on the trees because we own a parcel of land.
> 
> Ganzer


Great post!!!!!!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Friend allowed a hunter nearby to retrieve a nice 8 opener of firearm that crossed the road and died in front of friends blind. Told him to drive to it. No blame as to who hunted where. Just a ,hey things happen and it was good the hunter asked permission first..


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

MERGANZER said:


> I think it is a shame to allow an animal to go to waste. I allow people to track on our property and I usually will throw on a jacket and go help them. We found a deer once morning and then drove around the section till we located the hunter who shot it the night before. Its just the right thing to do. I don't like trespassers but I also don't like spoiled deer that go untagged so the hunter is still throwing lead at other deer. We should all help each other out and not get so involved with pissin on the trees because we own a parcel of land.
> 
> Ganzer


I agree completely.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> I think it is a shame to allow an animal to go to waste. I allow people to track on our property and I usually will throw on a jacket and go help them. We found a deer once morning and then drove around the section till we located the hunter who shot it the night before. Its just the right thing to do. I don't like trespassers but I also don't like spoiled deer that go untagged so the hunter is still throwing lead at other deer. We should all help each other out and not get so involved with pissin on the trees because we own a parcel of land.
> 
> Ganzer


There's a 60 lb fawn that got hit out by the road last night, it's even half gutted from the impact. It's all yours if you want it


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Curios how many of those who want to allow people on thier property actually own the land you are hunting and how many acres?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I do, a couple hundred.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Curios how many of those who want to allow people on thier property actually own the land you are hunting and how many acres?


I own my 40 and have let the neighbors track 2 times on my property already this year....


----------



## BillHall (Jun 1, 2014)

Opening day my wife shot her first deer, I was .25 away, it ran onto the guys next doors place. Now to be honest this guy has a bonfire and porta-john on his 30 aces hunting land Friday, Saturday and Sunday and has been a little hyper in previous conversation. 

He met me at her stand, after offering me to just go get it, helped me drag it out to his road, gave us a ride to our truck and left me drive back to load it. 

I am sorry your neighbor is not a sportsman or a good neighbor. To further contrast neighbors point, me and the good neighbor both took deer Sunday. Mine was a really nice 9 with in a stone throw of her shot, recovery and drag.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

PalookaJoe said:


> My god, I can't believe some of the responses in this thread. Hard as it may be for some of you to understand, a lot of people don't like the killing of wild animals. Many others buy parcels of land in the hopes of a quiet enjoyment of that land, free from trespassers. If you make the choice to hunt on a parcel of land that is not large enough to support that activity, be prepared to lose wounded game. Trespassing to track wounded game is absolutely no different than trespassing to bird watch, camp, or ride your snowmobiles. There exist three reasons, and three reasons only, why it would be necessary to trespass to track wounded game. 1. Bad stand placement. 2. Bad shot placement.3. Hunting on a parcel which is too small to sustain the activity of hunting. Argue if you will, but these are the facts.


Your one of the guys nobody wants as a neighbor and there is a few of them around.But 90 per cent of land owners are good guys about getting wounded deer.


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

steve myers said:


> Your one of the guys nobody wants as a neighbor and there is a few of them around.But 90 per cent of land owners are good guys about getting requires touching wounded deer.



Funny,the more posts I read in this forum, the more I am convinced that the d_n_r should mandate basic reading and comprehension testing before issuing any license that might require touching a loaded firearm of any kind. Your personal attack on me is humorous but misguided. I never said I would deny access to any land I own for the purpose of tracking a wounded deer. My main concern is your assertion, and that of others on this site, that a land owner is not a" good guy " if he doesn't want strangers on his property with guns chasing wounded game. One might assume this is a fairly simple concept, but apparently not.


----------



## The Indian (Nov 5, 2014)

The land belongs to the animals, not man. A wounded animal is not to be let go, or given up on no matter the circumstances. Tread lightly and make any and all efforts to retrieve the wounded game unless you're physically kept from doing so.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

The Indian said:


> The land belongs to the animals, not man. A wounded animal is not to be let go, or given up on no matter the circumstances. Tread lightly and make any and all efforts to retrieve the wounded game unless you're physically kept from doing so.


Where do I send my payment book so that those animals can make the payments? I apologize if I am misinterpreting but it sounds to me you are advocating trespassing.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> There's a 60 lb fawn that got hit out by the road last night, it's even half gutted from the impact. It's all yours if you want it


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

PalookaJoe said:


> Funny,the more posts I read in this forum, the more I am convinced that the d_n_r should mandate basic reading and comprehension testing before issuing any license that might require touching a loaded firearm of any kind. Your personal attack on me is humorous but misguided. I never said I would deny access to any land I own for the purpose of tracking a wounded deer. My main concern is your assertion, and that of others on this site, that a land owner is not a" good guy " if he doesn't want strangers on his property with guns chasing wounded game. One might assume this is a fairly simple concept, but apparently not.


Sorry didn't mean to personally attack you just don't like how you think


----------



## Sustainable (Jan 10, 2014)

I was just denied access. I hunt a small parcel of land, and made a bad judgement call on a doe last night. I had a great 30 yard broadside shot with plenty of time to take it. I have practiced and tried different ammo to find my best shot group. I still can't fully believe I missed the first shot, a slug, thinking maybe I one lunged her. The second shot was ********. She turned as I was firing and pretty sure I shot her in the ass with buckshot. Never again will I use buckshot, ever. No blood at sight of first shot, blood at sight of second shot. Not great blood either. Some of it was consistent with a lung shot, fine mist, making me think maybe I one lunged her with first but blood quantity has me believe otherwise.

I tracked last night a little off my property to be honest, but backed out in case I was pushing her and wanting to request permission. Today I went to the landowners house to ask permission, everything was going smooth until I asked to find "her". She said "you shot a doe?", I replied yes, she then said "no, absolutely not." 

I am pretty gutted, if I missed the first shot and then pelted her in the ass with buckshot, I truly am an *******. I passed on this deer all year, she has a young button buck and doe with her. She gave me plenty of opportunities, I knew exactly when and where to find her. I was anxious to fill my doe tag and she gave me 15 min prior to the shot to size her up. I was trying to pass her all year because she was a mother still, and there are bigger does.

It seemed like if I had shot a buck I would have been allowed to track. I get it, old lady, feeds the deer, likes them. Cool, me to, I feel the same way, but hunt for overall management of the herd and mostly healthy meat on the table. I was polite and thanked her for her time and left. However, I wish I could have mentioned in a non ******* kind of way that now I will have to shoot another doe to fill my tag.

Hunting is hard, this is my first year hunting since I was 16, my mindset has changed a lot since then. I am an animal lover, I won't even kill a fly if I can capture and release. Large mammals are even harder. But when it comes to me or them, for food, it is them. I am having a pretty rough time not beating myself up about it, feel like ****. 

I learned some lessons, just hopefully not at the expense of the deer suffering. I hunt daily and tonight I am just staying home and kicking myself about last night. I may go to the store and buy a more accurate gun. Shooting rifled slugs through a mossberg 500 20 gauge with the all purpose barrel, doesn't seem to be cutting it for reliability and accuracy.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sustainable said:


> I was just denied access. I hunt a small parcel of land, and made a bad judgement call on a doe last night. I had a great 30 yard broadside shot with plenty of time to take it. I have practiced and tried different ammo to find my best shot group. I still can't fully believe I missed the first shot, a slug, thinking maybe I one lunged her. The second shot was ********. She turned as I was firing and pretty sure I shot her in the ass with buckshot. Never again will I use buckshot, ever. No blood at sight of first shot, blood at sight of second shot. Not great blood either. Some of it was consistent with a lung shot, fine mist, making me think maybe I one lunged her with first but blood quantity has me believe otherwise.
> 
> I tracked last night a little off my property to be honest, but backed out in case I was pushing her and wanting to request permission. Today I went to the landowners house to ask permission, everything was going smooth until I asked to find "her". She said "you shot a doe?", I replied yes, she then said "no, absolutely not."
> 
> ...


You have plenty of velocity.

I don't want to sound insulting but if you are having a hard time shooting accurately at 30 yards with your combination:
1. buy a BB gun and shoot till your arms come off
2. get some instruction


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree 100%. You should have said "okay then, I guess I will just shoot another doe to fill my tag". Some people! Good luck to you.

Ganzer


----------



## Sustainable (Jan 10, 2014)

I am an Army Veteran Marksman and shoot rifles and pistols for recreation at the range regularly. I practice sight picture, breathing, and trigger squeeze always. I am highly accurate at 300m open sight with my Colt M4. I had a pretty good shot pattern with the 20g this year once I found a reliable ammo, but still not overly impressed. 

I got my first deer with this gun as a teenager, however last fall I went out one weekend with my Dad on his new land and I shot pretty low on a doe, my first miss at any wild game. Bird hunting and clay pigeons it is a great gun. Since then I have been paying more attention to trajectory of the rounds, I feel like they don't hold straight long enough. I think the barrel is BS, and would rather have a dedicated rifled slug gun. Just been trying to hold back on the expense since I invested so much this year already in archery season. I did harvest a 10 point this archery season. 

I do practice, and take marksmanship seriously.

The shot I "might" have missed, was so ridiculously perfect. I had all the time in the world.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have no formal shooting credentials, training or titles and shot a doe 65 yards off hand with a 20 ga 870 Sunday morning. I did have a BB gun all my youth.


----------



## Ruttin' Buck (Nov 22, 2002)

varminthunter said:


> When somone tells us no to tracking on their land, its always because they are mad we are getting the bucks and not them. So when they say "no", we reply, "ok, we will just shoot more then." That has worked more than once. lol


Genius!!! I love that! Gonna use it! :lol:


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Just set your dog loose to find the deer, then go retrieve your dog (and the deer... shhh). You can legally retrieve your dog, right?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

triplelunger said:


> Just set your dog loose to find the deer, then go retrieve your dog (and the deer... shhh). You can legally retrieve your dog, right?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yes you can retrieve your dog but still not the deer!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Yes you can retrieve your dog but still not the deer!


I shoot little ones, though. I could stick it in my backpack!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Sustainable said:


> I was just denied access. I hunt a small parcel of land, and made a bad judgement call on a doe last night. I had a great 30 yard broadside shot with plenty of time to take it. I have practiced and tried different ammo to find my best shot group. I still can't fully believe I missed the first shot, a slug, thinking maybe I one lunged her. The second shot was ********. She turned as I was firing and pretty sure I shot her in the ass with buckshot. Never again will I use buckshot, ever. No blood at sight of first shot, blood at sight of second shot. Not great blood either. Some of it was consistent with a lung shot, fine mist, making me think maybe I one lunged her with first but blood quantity has me believe otherwise.
> 
> I tracked last night a little off my property to be honest, but backed out in case I was pushing her and wanting to request permission. Today I went to the landowners house to ask permission, everything was going smooth until I asked to find "her". She said "you shot a doe?", I replied yes, she then said "no, absolutely not."
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need some range time with that gun. If you're using what I call the bird barrel with the single bead, you really need to know how your barrel shoots. I used a 30" full choke barrel in a 12 Ga 500 for a short time. Half a bead at 50 and full bead @ 100 would take out a qt oil container. I only used that while still hunting some thick stuff where deer would jump up sometimes just a few feet away, worked great with buckshot. When the heat is on, most will shoot high using bird barrels as they expose too much of the barrel in their sight window when all they need to see is the bead.

If you're using a smooth bore slug barrel with open rifle sights, I don't know what to tell you. Remington rifled slugs seem to do well in any shotgun I've been around. My winchester 1300 with smoothbore and remington slugs will almost stack slugs at 60 and it probably would with a finer crosshair scope. My old moss 500 12 would do close to the same.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The boss lady's 870 will only shoot Remington. Mine will only shoot Winchesters.


----------

